

Show HN: Guess Game by Screenshot - padho
http://scrame.spotpot.co/start

======
sprremix
As you progress, images take like a good second to fully load (at least for
me). Also, is the timer decreasing as you progress?

Fun game. Is the scoreboard legit?

~~~
padho
Thank you for the feedback. You're right, if the images are not yet cached it
takes a while. First I pulled thoses images via Google Image Search but the
results were not satisfiable but neither it's now. I'll take a look on better
techniques.

Timer is decreasing and you got +2 seconds if you answer right.

Scoreboard is (now) legit ;)

